# The most introverted vs extroverted types?



## firedell

I don't have any experience of ISTP's being THAT introverted.


----------



## teddy564339

Trigun64 said:


> In my experience:
> 
> ESFJ and ENFJ are the most extroverted types(where as ENFP's are the most introverted of the E's)
> 
> INTP and ISTP are the most introverted types(where as INTJ's are generally the most extroverted of the I's)
> 
> 
> I have seen INFP's be very sociable sometimes, however, I have also seen very reclusive INFP's. F's generally seem to be more sociable. ENTP's can be very sociable in my experience. ISFJ's are usually really reclusive. They can seem sociable, however they will a lot of times escape if groups are to big, or sometimes just shut down.





Darkest Hour said:


> INTJs are the most extroverted introverts?
> 
> What have you been smoking?





PseudoSenator said:


> Methinks they have been fooled by our online group dynamic shown in our subforum.


Yeah, this time, I have to disagree with you, Trigun. I think the reason why INTJ's might seem more extroverted to an ISFJ is that their take on people seems to be the opposite. 

ISFJ's seem to care a lot about people, to the point where they care too much what other people think of them. This wears them out, causing them to want to spend time by themselves.

INTJ's, on the other hand, don't seem to care what people think about them. To an ISFJ, this might seem like it makes them more sociable, since it gives them a "thicker skin" and since they don't try to impress anyone. From an ISFJ's perspective, this might seem like they've overcome the ISFJ's biggest social problem, thus leading them to be confident and comfortable in social situations.

But the thing is...INTJ's will do things to rub people the wrong way that an ISFJ would never dream of doing. Because of this, they probably tend to alienate themselves more than ISFJ's, and they probably don't care nearly as much as an ISFJ would about that.


When I first read people here posting that ISFJ's are the most extroverted of the introverts, my initial reaction was "No way! We're not extroverted at all!" But when I sat down to think about it, I couldn't think of another introverted type that on average appears to be more extroverted or more social than an ISFJ. It feels like INFJ's come close, though.

I do think there's still a huge gap between ISFJ's and the least extroverted extrovert, though...ISFJ's still tend to be very introverted. But I think due to our helping nature, our quiet kindness, and our secondary Fe, we are a very likable type on the surface, even if we come across awkward at first. It's when people get into relationships with us that they start seeing some of our craziness. :wink:

But I agree that ISFJ's are probably more extroverted on average than the other introverts, but that's not saying much...we still can be very reclusive.


----------



## Trigun64

teddy564339 said:


> Yeah, this time, I have to disagree with you, Trigun. I think the reason why INTJ's might seem more extroverted to an ISFJ is that their take on people seems to be the opposite.
> 
> ISFJ's seem to care a lot about people, to the point where they care too much what other people think of them. This wears them out, causing them to want to spend time by themselves.
> 
> INTJ's, on the other hand, don't seem to care what people think about them. To an ISFJ, this might seem like it makes them more sociable, since it gives them a "thicker skin" and since they don't try to impress anyone. From an ISFJ's perspective, this might seem like they've overcome the ISFJ's biggest social problem, thus leading them to be confident and comfortable in social situations.
> 
> But the thing is...INTJ's will do things to rub people the wrong way that an ISFJ would never dream of doing. Because of this, they probably tend to alienate themselves more than ISFJ's, and they probably don't care nearly as much as an ISFJ would about that.
> 
> 
> When I first read people here posting that ISFJ's are the most extroverted of the introverts, my initial reaction was "No way! We're not extroverted at all!" But when I sat down to think about it, I couldn't think of another introverted type that on average appears to be more extroverted or more social than an ISFJ. It feels like INFJ's come close, though.
> 
> I do think there's still a huge gap between ISFJ's and the least extroverted extrovert, though...ISFJ's still tend to be very introverted. But I think due to our helping nature, our quiet kindness, and our secondary Fe, we are a very likable type on the surface, even if we come across awkward at first. It's when people get into relationships with us that they start seeing some of our craziness. :wink:
> 
> But I agree that ISFJ's are probably more extroverted on average than the other introverts, but that's not saying much...we still can be very reclusive.


Thats why I prefaced that with "in my experience", because I saw that most people had had different experiences with that.

Last Tuesday I was hanging out with friends, and the INTJ was the center of the conversation. He was directing the flow and most people were interacting through him. My brother is an INTJ. He is a very strait forward and even out going individual. Now, I don't generally see extroverted in the terms other people do. I generally see it as how much one interacts with the world and how well they do(kind of like a Charisma score in D&D). Yeah, INTJ's can rub people the wrong way, but their force of personality keeps people around. People get over it easier. Its just how that person is. If an ISFJ hurts someone, its a little harder for people to get over and if people have ideas about us that are false, its really hard to change their view of us, because we lack the force of personality to change their mind.


----------



## Robopop

teddy564339 said:


> INTJ's, on the other hand, *don't seem to care what people think about them.* To an ISFJ, this might seem like it makes them more sociable, since it gives them a "thicker skin" and since they don't try to impress anyone. From an ISFJ's perspective, this might seem like they've overcome the ISFJ's biggest social problem, thus leading them to be confident and comfortable in social situations.


INTJs seem like the type to care the least about what other people think of them, even compared to INTPs.
INTPs have Fe while the INTJ's only people-oriented function is Fi which is alot less attached to social customs.
I don't think INTJs(although not all) have the same shyness other more self-conscious introverts might have(esp introverted feelers), shyness probably has little to do with type though.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I agree with an earlier post that said ESFP is the most extroverted and INTP is the most introverted, interesting actually, because all my friends are ESFP's, they seem to be the only ones that can bring me out of my shell XD


----------



## Sweetish

My INTP elder brother is 37 years old, a pretty well-rounded individual, but hardly the most introverted of all 16 MBTI types. Having known him all my life, I've watched him socialize. He has a habit of using his secondary Ne to support his Ti sometimes by compulsion. He will stay after a college course to discuss things, call people to stay connected with them, ask for favors or set up social gatherings, he knows a LOT of people and actively maintains his connection with them through various methods, such as by discussing universal themes such as politics (supportive use of his Fe, there). His standards are pretty high for his schoolwork but he is continually addressing other people in his field for inspiration, guidance and role modeling. He is a self-made man because he is conscious of the fact that development of his identity requires involvement with his peers of all ages, backgrounds and experiences.

Given that I am INTJ, driven by using my secondary Te to support my primary Ni, it is much more difficult for me to use extroverted Thinking with people as opposed to objects, schedules, anything non-living. Ne is quite good for driving interaction with people, on the other hand.

For the reasons mentioned above, I find it odd that people would vote INTP as the most or second-most introverted, and am curious to know the age of the INTP used for subjective comparison and relation of the poster to that INTP.


----------



## Trigun64

kiwigrl said:


> In my experience this is not true. My ISFJ husband has quite a bit of extroversion in him. He is quite social and big groups don't phase him. He is also happy to stay almost to the end of a party with me.


ISFJ's are usually willing to go out of their comfort zones for people they care about. It allows them to handle things they normally would not be able to handle. The more experience an ISFJ develops as they put go out of their comfort zone for others, allows them more boldness in being out of their comfort zone in that particular area.



DarkestHour said:


> INTJs are the most extroverted introverts?
> 
> What have you been smoking?





PseudoSenator said:


> Methinks they have been fooled by our online group dynamic shown in our subforum.


I was saying this from my experience in real life, however, I still believe it stands true.

Here is my rational behind my thinking:

INTJ's primary function is Introverted Intuition. This allows them to make models in their head of what should be, and gives them a desire to seek it out. Because of this, they can be very driven individuals. With Extroverted Thinking as their second function, they seek to share knowledge with others. With Introverted feeling, they generally do not care what people think about them and will do what they want to. With all this, INTJ can have a very powerful force of personality.

When an INTJ goes into a situation, if he wants to say something or do something, he is going to do it, whether or not it might be socially uncouth. ISFJ's primary function is Introverted Sensing. When they go into a new situation, they are mostly going to observe and not be that open. ISFJ's second function is Extroverted Feeling, which gives them a desire to connect with people, however they also do not want to disrupt people. INFJ's share the primary function of Introverted Intuition with INTJ's, but have Extroverted Feeling as their second function. This gives INFJ's a more observant approach, much like their ISFJ cousins. They wait and observe, to get a feel of the situation, before ever acting upon it.

Now yes, INTJ's and INFJ's need time away, because they can get over bombarded by Extroverted Intuition. This generally depends on how introverted the individual is, and since that can vary, I leave that be, and instead focus on the functions themselves. ISFJ's can get overwhelmed by too much sensory information as well, and since all introverts have a passive primary function, all introverts can get overwhelmed.

INTP's primary function is Introverted Thinking, and so they are going to usually be more in their minds, thinking about the different events going on in a situation, rather than interacting with it. Now my INTP friend is more sociable when he is at a social event, then myself, however getting him to a social event is quite difficult.

ISTP's primary function also is Introverted Thinking. As INTP's they are going to usually be in their minds, however with Extroverted Sensing, they want to seek out new experiences, and so can be more extroverted then INTP's, but still less introverted then say ISFP.

ENFJ's and ESFJ's primary function is Extroverted Feeling. Naturally, the first thing they want to do is to connect with people. So naturally, they seek people out, and are very sociable, thus that is why I say they are the most extroverted of the extroverts. ESFP and ESTP have Extroverted Sensing as their primary function and would seem to be choice candidates for most extroverted extrovert, however, seeking new experiences does not necessarily involve people.

I hope this helps cleared up my thinking on the matter and provides useful.


----------



## Aleksei

ZC Carbon said:


> I'd like to know what the average is for other types?


Most extroverted: ESTP
Most introverted extrovert: ENFP
Most extroverted introvert: ISTP
Most introverted: INTJ


----------



## simulatedworld

Presumably you're asking which types tend to be more social/less social than others.

Note that introverted =/= antisocial and extroverted =/= social. There are very social introverts and very antisocial extroverts...although, to be fair, the amount of social interaction any given person does seems to be most closely related to his whatever his strongest extroverted attitude is (which would the secondary for introverts.)

In my experience, *and please note that this is purely a guess at the averages based on my own experiences*, the most social to least social types probably go something like:

ESFJ
ENFJ
ESFP
ESTP
ESTJ
ENTJ
ENFP
ENTP

ISFJ
INFJ
ISFP
ISTP
INFP
INTP
ISTJ
INTJ


So it seems that the most social function attitude is probably Fe, then Se...then Te seems to vary a lot depending on which perception function it's paired with, while Ne seems to generally be more conducive to being less social than most of the extroverted functions.


----------



## firedell

Introverted does not mean antisocial, and the same with extroverted being social.


----------



## teddy564339

firedell said:


> Introverted does not mean antisocial, and the same with extroverted being social.





simulatedworld said:


> Note that introverted =/= antisocial and extroverted =/= social. There are very social introverts and very antisocial extroverts...although, to be fair, the amount of social interaction any given person does seems to be most closely related to his whatever his strongest extroverted attitude is (which would the secondary for introverts.)


Well, here's the thing...with this whole thread, getting an exact answer is pointless, it's all based on speculation anyway. How in the world can any of us determine which of the introverted types is the "least introverted"? It's like Trigun said, how introverted or extroverted someone is going to vary from person to person. You can have a very introverted ISFJ and a slightly introverted INTJ, and vice versa. Given that, since there's no way to ask every single person how introverted or extroverted they are, we're all going to have different answers based on our own experiences.


So how do you tell if someone you know is more introverted than someone else you know? How can you tell if one introvert "gets more energy" from inside of them compared to another introvert? I can't think of any way. Especially because most of the people we're referring to in this thread are probably people we haven't even asked "Where do you get your energy from?", much less how much energy they get compared to someone else.


So what else can be base it on other than how social someone is? There's not a direct correlation, of course, but like simulatedworld said, there's probably at least some kind of loose connection. You would imagine that someone who gets energy from the outside world is going to try to energize themselves by being social, and the opposite being true for introverts. Of course there are other factors that play into how social someone is, but what else can we look at to even make these comparisons?

So yes, it is important to keep in mind that E/I isn't the same as social/anti-social, but it's also important to keep in mind that nothing stated in this thread is to be taken too seriously anyway, it's all speculation for fun. 




However, going to Trigun's last post, I do think that it's possible that ISFJ's may appear more extroverted than they are. ISxJ's may feel more pressure to be social than INTx's, for example. They may feel like they have to uphold a certain image of what people think of them, whereas an INT may not be as likely to care about these things.

So...an ISFJ, for example, might end up being in more social situations than an INTJ, but might be hating it and wanting to go home. I know I've done that sometimes...stayed somewhere longer than I really wanted out of fear of being rude. An INTJ may not care about social pleasantries that don't make sense, especially if there's no evidence to back up the feelings. 



So after re-evaluating a bit, Trigun may have been more right than I had first thought. It would explain why a lot of people have said that they view ISFJ's as the "most extroverted" introvert, when we view ourselves as very introverted. So it goes back to the problem of trying to measure the whole thing based on experiences in the first place.


----------



## Trigun64

simulatedworld said:


> So it seems that the most social function attitude is probably Fe, then Se...then Te seems to vary a lot depending on which perception function it's paired with, while Ne seems to generally be more conducive to being less social than most of the extroverted functions.


I would see it a little more like this:

ESFJ- Fe, connecting with people
ENFJ- Fe, same...
ESFP- Se, seeking new experiences
ESTP- Se, same...
ENTJ- Te, sharing knowledge
ESTJ- Te, same...
ENTP- Ne, sharing ideas and connections
ENFP- Ne, same...


INFJ- Ni, seeing possibilities/seeking them out with Fe.
INTJ- Ni, seeing possibilities/seeking them out with Te
ISFP- Fi, Doing things on internal compass with Se
ISTP- Ti, Analyzing internally with Se
INFP- Fi, Doing things on an internal compass with Ne
ISFJ- Si, Observing and drawing upon past with Fe
ISTJ- Si, Observing and drawing upon past with Te
INTP- Ti, Analyzing internally with Ne

Ni, Fi, Ti, and Si is the order I came up with on the Introverted Functions, and combining that with the Extroverted Functions order(Fe, Se, Te, and Ne) I coupled them to gauge respectively where they would be(since Ni and Fe both are first, INFJ is at top of list and so on an so forth).


----------



## Riqiz

IXTX's are the most introverted types. The order is ISTP, INTJ, ISTJ, INTP for least to most sociable of these types, in my experience.

ISTP's have this strange emotionless wall they construct when dealing with the outside world. Some, especially the women, can be well-adjusted but they tend to enjoy activities alone more than any other type. Not just secluded but far, far away from people, biking and mountain-climbing come to mind.

INTJ's are second and are more driven but also more obviously socially dumb than ISTP's. They just don't get social constructs. They can have very good intentions but they come off as abrasive. That being said, one-on-one, they are my favorite IXTX type and have little problem showing me their Fi, which I enjoy.

ISTJ's are probably the most outwardly engaged of the IXTX's. They understand the concepts of community and right and wrong and yearn to fit in. Unfortunately, they can have attachment issues (despite not having a lick of Fe, fancy that) and, while smart in a practical sense, have trouble in higher up academics due to their inability to conceptualize (inferior Ne.) 

...I really wanna like INTP's but their self-destructive, cynical, brooding and sometimes offensive behavior really push me away. Definitely the most socially conscious of these types. They may not understand Fe, only receiving brief glimpses of it, and they may push away others to make space for themselves but at the end of the day, this type knows exactly where they stand with people even if they don't know how they got there or how they can improve their situation. If the situations are positive they liken themselves to cameleons and if negative to outcasts. I really wish I had a nice positive situation of this type opening up to me because I really would like to help...


----------



## simulatedworld

Robopop said:


> In theory
> 
> Most introverted: INTP followed by ISTP
> Most extroverted: ESFJ
> 
> Most introverted extrovert: ENTP followed by ENFP
> Most extroverted introvert: ISFJ


close, but both ITJs are even less social than the ITPs, ime




Riqiz said:


> ISTJ's are probably the most outwardly engaged of the IXTX's. They understand the concepts of community and right and wrong and yearn to fit in. Unfortunately, they can have attachment issues (despite not having a lick of Fe, fancy that) and, while smart in a practical sense, have trouble in higher up academics due to their inability to conceptualize (inferior Ne.)


I dunno about that. No real argument here besides my own experiences, but ISTJs long to fit it in structurally, not so much socially. They want to fit in in terms of having a solid and consistent job, following the prescribed laws of their community so that it maintains organizational efficiency (Te), etc. etc. They're rarely interested enough in social interaction to overtly seek it.

ISTPs and INTPs, on the other hand, are both generally pretty non-social as well, but having Pe in their top two functions tends to make them a little more thrill-seeking than ISTJs, which includes interacting with others a little bit more often than either ITJ type.


----------



## Plaxico

Wonderful. So the personality type I have seems to be commonly selected as the most introverted. It seems as if I was more extroverted when I was younger. I've always been labeled as quiet and I'm often thinking to myself.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I could be wrong, but, here goes... From the most outgoing to the least outgoing:


ESFP
ESTP
ESFJ
ESTJ
ENFJ
ENTJ
ENTP
ENFP (Least outgoing extrovert)
ISFJ (Most outgoing introvert)
ISFP
INFJ
INFP
ISTJ (or maybe ISTP should be here)
ISTP (or maybe ISTJ should be here)
INTP
INTJ


----------



## ForsakenMe

ForsakenMe said:


> I could be wrong, but, here goes... From the most outgoing to the least outgoing:
> 
> 
> ESFP
> ESTP
> ESFJ
> ESTJ
> ENFJ
> ENTJ
> ENTP
> ENFP (Least outgoing extrovert)
> ISFJ (Most outgoing introvert)
> ISFP
> INFJ
> INFP
> ISTP
> ISTJ
> INTP
> INTJ



There we go.


----------



## yesiknowbut

ENTP generally less outgoing than ENFP, in my experience.


----------



## ForsakenMe

alfreda said:


> ENTP generally less outgoing than ENFP, in my experience.


ENFPs are notorious for being the least outgoing extrovert, so... yeah. That's why my list is like that. I like my list. You should totally like my list too.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

ForsakenMe said:


> ENFPs are notorious for being the least outgoing extrovert, so... yeah. That's why my list is like that. I like my list. You should totally like my list too.


I've never met an ENFP that was less outgoing than ENTPs I know and myself. I think this ENFPs are less outgoing nonsense has to stop. They retreat at times because they have "feelings", but ENTPs develop this "you people are the bane of my existence" thing and that's the end of our social interactions. This happens sometime after high school, and that's all she wrote. Every ENTP I know (myself included) is practically a hermit. The only reason I know I'm an extrovert is because I have to wander into public or I go insane, but dont try to talk to me.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I am wavering between esfp and isfp and I am very ambiverted. I need to be around other people but then I also need to get away. But I can't tolerate too much alone time. That makes me feel deflated.


----------



## Larxene

The more Jungian of you will recognize that Jung defined Extroversion as ESxx and Introversion as INxx, that is, extroverts naturally prefer the sensory and introverts prefer intuition.

This is due to the fact that in order to obtain information through Sensing one needs to look OUTWARDS. Even for Si-types, they need to look outward for the information before internalizing it.

The reverse is true for Intuition. One's imagination, unconsciousness and sometimes psychic abilities such as clairvoyance are consulted first, before verifying the truth by looking outwards to find evidence.

Which types are MOST intro/extroverted depends on what you mean by MOST. Generally I think that Judgers are more active than Perceivers, Feelers more active than Thinkers (in a social sense).


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Most extroverted is da ESTP ESFP brudda.
Most introverted is da INTJ or the INFJ or maybe the INFP. I and N means SUPER INTROVERSION MAN
E and S means really extroverted.
E and N together? We need time off too, brudda!


----------



## speakslowlyplease

I'm an ISFP, and I agree with my type being the most extraverted introvert. I know I'm an introvert, and I feel most comfortable alone, or with one or two close friends. I'm also very private. But once I'm in a social situation, I like to make the most of the moment and have a good time with a group of people. I can be quite confident if I try. 

My ENFP friend is also very introspective for an extravert. She actively seeks out people to be with and hates being alone, but can be quiet and shy at times. She likes meeting new people, but hates smalltalk, so she'll often try to start really deep, philosophical conversations with people she's never met before. She has also said that the one thing she likes to do alone is go to the park and read. 

From my experience, ESFJs are quite shy extraverts; not necessarily 'introverted extraverts', but shy.


----------



## Satan Claus

The most introverted extroverts: ENTP and ENFP
The most extroverted extroverts: ESFP 

The most introverted introverts: ISTP, INTP, INTJ,
The most extroverted introverts: ISFJ, INFJ


----------



## Satan Claus

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Most extroverted is da ESTP ESFP brudda.
> Most introverted is da INTJ or the INFJ or maybe the INFP. I and N means SUPER INTROVERSION MAN
> E and S means really extroverted.
> E and N together? We need time off too, brudda!


*Waits for an ISTJ to flip out on your spelling*

I'm sorry but.....lmao


----------



## King Nothing

Satan Claus said:


> *Waits for an ISTJ to flip out on your spelling*
> 
> I'm sorry but.....lmao


Looking through the thread, I considered it.

Most Introverted: INTJ, ISTP
Most Extroverted: ESFP, ESTP


----------



## Judson Joist

PulpFictionFan said:


> Most Extroverted: ESFP. Most Introverted: INTJs.


That's why ESFPs - and also ENFPs - like to tease us. They find our social awkwardness, as they say, "adorkable."
:blushed:


> Every single ESFP I've met is an attention whore...like being in the spotlight is their fuel to keep on going or something!


"Artiste" would be a more appropriate term rather than "attention whore." As extroverts (typically also empaths), they absorb energy from others, so they naturally seek it out, mixing and mingling with the easiest of ease. But this isn't a parasitic mosquito/vampire-like draining of others' life force. It's more like becoming imbued with another's mojo. Rush lays out this vibe in the song _Limelight._
roud:







> The INTJs and ISTPs are the types that can really be lone wolves...typical hardasses that really don't care about being around people.


Yeah, sure...according to Disney and Alan Moore.
:dry:


> They can be the types that "work alone" or get so enthralled in their studying, mechanic work, or plans that they forget those around them or even have quite the apathy towards people.


Right about the diligence. Wrong about the priorities. Some of us might be like that, sure, but they shouldn't be considered the standard-bearers. It's true that we can work well alone, but a lot of us can also function as members of a team. Preference for working alone is not indicative of antisocial proclivities.



> "Who cares what people think of me?" could be their thoughts about people


:laughing:







> they don't break their backs for others


For those who are worthy of our loyalty, we would plunge into the depths of the abyss. And when that abyss gazes into us, it will tremble.
:mellow:


> these types can quite introverted.


Read "adorkable."
:laughing:


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Least social extraverts: ENxP
Most social extraverts: ESFx

Least social introverts: INTx
Most social introverts: ISFx


----------



## zoetheska

I think INTPs tend to be more introverted than INTJs. When I say this, I don't mean that they prefer different amounts of alone time or anything, but I believe that INTJs are more comfortable socially than INTPs. They don't mind conflict, so debating or arguing with others will leave an INTJ satisfied, whereas an INTP may become uncomfortable. INTJs also aren't as turned off to leading, so they are persuasive and manipulative, unlike the adapting INTP. So, I guess what I'm saying is that INTJs simply handle people better, even if they have equal or varying amounts of introversion based on the person. Done with my rant now. c: (Some of that info was from the Prelude Character Analysis comparison, and some of it was from experience with the interaction between my INTJ friends and myself.)


----------



## 2human4human

In my personal life experience ESFP's and ESTP's are the most extroverted, but I think this has already been established.

If we go with the layman's definition of introversion I'd have to give INTP's and INTJ's a tie. We differ in levels of introversion in different social situations. I have a good INTJ friend and although he is just as introverted as me when there is a debate he will almost always chime in with strong opinions and become rather loud and assertive, this is also the case with most INTJ's that I know of, but aren't that close to. Usually, though I am more extroverted than him in more, fun, relaxed situations. I'm more inclined to tell jokes, or to laugh with them.

A lot of times it feels as though INTJ's are more extroverted than us, because they seem to have this strong sense of will and their opinions, whilst we are often less decided. Yet other times it looks as if we are more extroverted, because we are more relaxed than they are.

Yet, in my personal life the two most introverted people I know are an ISTJ and an INFJ. In general I tend to find ISTJ's extremely introverted and it feels as if they only attempt to socialize because in some cases duty demands it.

I also agree with the general consensus that ISFJ's are the most extroverted introverts. As well as that ENFP/ENTP's are the most introverted extroverts.


----------



## yumchesspie

In my experience INTJs have been the most introverted. Even when the INTJs talk, it's like they're talking at instead of talking to. It's like they want to get their idea to the external world without losing energy to that external world. They may be more expressive with ideas and opinions, but at least in my experience they've tended to be less interactive.


----------



## Mr. L Jackson

istp sociopats are pritty damn introverted


----------



## blackcomwodehouse

Most 'extroverted' introvert type - INTP
Most 'introverted' extrovert type - ENTP (although ENFP's seem to be more often shy)

In terms of which introvert type could be said to be the 'most introverted', I like to classify on a spectrum of most to least guarded or hardest to get to know type, so for me its:

ISTP,ISTJ,INFJ,ISFP,INTJ,ISFJ,INFP,INTP


----------



## ConspiracyTheory

I smile, nod, attempt to continue a conversation, volunteer information about myself, but I'm hyper aware of my body like what my arms are doing, eyes dart unsure where to look. So I appear uncomfortable and awkward. So people say I'm shy.

While the ISTP I know doesn't attempt to continue a conversation, seems uninterested, says literally 2 words in an hour, but appears comfortable and at ease, so nobody notices she's just as introverted.

It makes me really annoyed, because I think I'm more focused and interested in people than the ISTP..yet she's considered more extroverted at surface value.


----------



## Jerdle

blackcomwodehouse said:


> Most 'extroverted' introvert type - INTP


Are you having a laugh? 
I'm an INTP, and although I am more extroverted than some INTJs, I am not exactly the life of the party. 
I am often, around ISTJs (?), extremely introverted, but with ENxPs, my Ne-Fe makes me seem almost as extroverted as them.


----------



## shameless

I am taking from those I know of these types in order from top to bottom....

Most extroverted extroverts
ESFP
ENFJ
ENFP
ESFJ

More introverted extroverts
ENTP
ESTP
ESTJ
ENTJ

More extroverted introverts
INFJ
ISFJ
ISFP
INTJ

Most Introverted Introverts
INFP
ISTP
INTP
ISTJ


----------



## shameless

JungyesMBTIno said:


> In my experiences (1 = most, 16 = least):
> 
> 1. ESTP (most of the ones I know from school have major problems knowing how to shut up, to the point that they were often the most common type in the dean's office for detention, haha!)


Lol Oh no 'we' know when to shut up, we know exactly how to get out of class and entertain ourselves with the deans office. I never understood why school thought suspension was a punishment. Oh no 'we' know exactly what we are doing. Muahahahaha. Anyhow I dont think that makes us actually the most extroverted in social dynamics maybe just the most obnoxious in high school.


----------



## Another Lost Cause

I'm not sure that I agree that ISTJs are the most introverted acting. I think when they are working, they are extremely introverted, but get them into a social situation and they can become abnormally gregarious.


----------



## Endologic

_Most introverted_: INFP

_Most extroverted_: ESTP

INTP is definitely not the most introverted of types. INTP is probably the most extroverted INxx type.


----------



## Endologic

^
@brightflashes btw that's utter bullshit - intro/extroversion is irrelevant of type (besides I/E).


----------



## brightflashes

Endologic said:


> ^
> @brightflashes btw that's utter bullshit - intro/extroversion is irrelevant of type (besides I/E).


lol. I know. Did you see my post on the other intro/extro thread?


----------



## Librarylady

Stereotype wise, I would say INTJ for most introverted, ESFJ for most extroverted.

However, in practice, it isn't always that simple. I'm an ISTJ and my closest friend is INTJ, yet I'M the more stereotypical introvert. I'm a bigger loner than she is, she has more friends than I do, I prefer a larger amount of space, I sometimes stop initiating plans because I am too drained, etc.

We once took the 16personalities quiz for fun (that's not how we decided our type, don't worry), and I remember getting 100% introvert on it. I think she was a bit shocked, lol


----------



## Eset

The most Introverted types I would say are: INTP and INTJ.
The most Extroverted types I would say are: ESFJ and ESFP.


----------



## Stevester

I think INTJ being the most introverted type is something that is widely agreed upon even if it may be a bit exaggerated and based on stereotypes. I heard a lot of people saying that ISTJs are very close behind. As a borderline antisocial/misanthropic ISTJ myself, I would love nothing more than to agree with this. Unfortunately all the ISTJs I know in my life are so bound to social conventions, marriage, kids etc. that they end up being surrounded with people 24/7, their entire lives and ultimately become more social. 

Extroverted, from daily observations, I would say ESTPs and ESFJs. Ti is a very detached and independent function, but sandwiched between Se and Fe it won't matter much. The ESTP friends I've had over the years, I could never, EVER get alone. Which sadly that's why they were all passing friends because it always boiled down to _''The gang and I are going there, the rest of us are doing this, come and join us etc...''_ They're too much to handle if you're a heavy introvert. Also, fun fact, but which ever people are with them, you NEVER see them again as it will be a completely other group next time. They're like social nomads. 

ESFJs is a no-brainer. I know a lot of them fantasize about a relaxing day where they're alone, out in nature, but when the hell does it ever happen?? If they're alone for an hour, chances are they texted 5 people during that time. 

Obviously I guess you could add ENFJs to that list since they share functions in common with ESTPs ans ESFJs, but I just don't directly know an ENFJ, so I can't tell.


----------



## Eset

> Ti is a very detached and independent function, but sandwiched between Se and Fe it won't matter much.


Unfortunately the tertiary function is still a weak and immature function, generally you'll only notice high Fe in ExTPs when they're being immature or in the rare cases that they've matured it.


----------



## jcal

Stevester said:


> I think INTJ being the most introverted type is something that is widely agreed upon even if it may be a bit exaggerated and based on stereotypes. I heard a lot of people saying that ISTJs are very close behind. As a borderline antisocial/misanthropic ISTJ myself, I would love nothing more than to agree with this. Unfortunately all the ISTJs I know in my life are so bound to social conventions, marriage, kids etc. that they end up being surrounded with people 24/7, their entire lives and ultimately become more social.
> 
> Extroverted, from daily observations, I would say ESTPs and ESFJs. Ti is a very detached and independent function, but sandwiched between Se and Fe it won't matter much. The ESTP friends I've had over the years, I could never, EVER get alone. Which sadly that's why they were all passing friends because it always boiled down to _''The gang and I are going there, the rest of us are doing this, come and join us etc...''_ They're too much to handle if you're a heavy introvert. Also, fun fact, but which ever people are with them, you NEVER see them again as it will be a completely other group next time. They're like social nomads.
> 
> ESFJs is a no-brainer. I know a lot of them fantasize about a relaxing day where they're alone, out in nature, but when the hell does it ever happen?? If they're alone for an hour, chances are they texted 5 people during that time.
> 
> Obviously I guess you could add ENFJs to that list since they share functions in common with ESTPs ans ESFJs, but I just don't directly know an ENFJ, so I can't tell.


I think your observation/experience about ISTJs is spot on... I can't imagine anyone being more naturally introverted than I typically feel, but I (and I think many... if not most... ISTJs) find the motivation to push through it in my need/desire to support these that are important to me. It's important to them so it becomes important to me. 

I'm not so sure about being obligated to social convention (I don't really give a flying fig about that), but obligation to support certain people in my life is certainly a strong motivator to push through the discomfort and socialize more than I naturally would prefer to do.

My ESFJ wife does spend a good bit of time physically alone, but she's constantly on the phone or texting any number of friends/family the whole time.


----------



## Stevester

narcissistic said:


> Unfortunately the tertiary function is still a weak and immature function, generally you'll only notice high Fe in ExTPs when they're being immature or in the rare cases that they've matured it.


Oh I never said that ESTPs have spot-on, fully functioning Fe. What I meant is that it ultimately makes them react to people and makes them love to be in crowds. If anything, ESTPs (and ENTPs for that matter) can be.....sorry to say, dicks with other people? But they still thrive on social settings for better or for worse.


----------



## lonelife

In my experience,
Most extroverted:ESFP
Most introverted:INTP
Most introverted extrovert:ENTP/ENFP (need more info)
Most extroverted introvert:ISFJ/ISFP/INFJ
(Need more info)


----------



## Olahf

Well, don't know much about the most introvert but for the most extrovert I'll go with either ESTPs or ESFPs 

ESTP don't take account pple feelings and likely love humour through action and competition 
ESFPs on the other hand will draw the attention, make the show, taking account ppl presence and feelings 

So when grossly humouring ESTPs can go further in their jokes than ESFPs do, because they don't really give shit about ppl feelings 

That's why they seem more extrovert than ESFPs, but that's half true 

ESFPs simply pay attention and is less individual, everyone has the right to participate in if you're funny and not akward 
(I know what I'm talking about here)



ESTPs on the other hand will probably not letting you being part of the fun 'til you show up, as an actor or a scapegoat 

But that's not radical, even ESFPs can makes fun of awkward ppl, I do sometimes when not liking a person


----------



## Kaioken

What do people mean by introverted extravert ? Can EN*P be considered introverts ?

Honestly I don't really know where I stand on the spectrum, I'm pretty introverted but I can seem extraverted for a good amount of time before going into an hermit mode.


----------



## shameless

I think some of you would not know an ESTP if I came and bit you in the ass. Outside entertaining ourselves in delinquent or competitive things in adolescence we too evolve and tend to mature. And frankly estps are very often verbally reserved. 

Seriously I think some of you guys confuse ESFxs as ESTPs


----------



## pwowq

Sensational said:


> Seriously I think some of you guys confuse ESFxs as ESTPs


Yes, the average ESTP is more timid than the average ESFP.


For most outgoing/outspoken/social/vocal type I vote ESFP.


----------



## TB_Wisdom

I think Se-dominant are quite extraverted in the way ancient typology would describe the "Sanguine" temperament. I would personally type the *ESFP *the most extraverted.

The most introverted type is more difficult. I saw some people writing INTJ, of course this could depend but I think our secondary Te can make the INTJ quite forceful and confident, thus appearing extraverted. I would type Ti or Fi-dominant as the most introverted. I'm inclined to say INTP but I'll go with *INFP*. One of my best friends is a self-identified INFP, my God is he introverted (please note: I see this as something positive).


----------



## Davidkal

I believe that people don't see INTJs as REALLY introverted because they are usually quite confident and outspoken when they want to be.Especially compared to most of the other introverts. But imo that assumption is completely mistaken.Cause being shy and being an introvert,even though are related,are not the same thing.Out of all the introverts I met,I am absolutely the one that needs more alone time,shares less things with others,is independent etc.


----------



## Kaioken

Davidkal said:


> I believe that people don't see INTJs as REALLY introverted because they are usually quite confident and outspoken when they want to be.Especially compared to most of the other introverts. But imo that assumption is completely mistaken.Cause being shy and being an introvert,even though are related,are not the same thing.Out of all the introverts I met,I am absolutely the one that needs more alone time,shares less things with others,is independent etc.


Oh yes we do, no question about that ^^

Most introverted : INT* 
Most extraverted : ES*P

Some types are equally Introverted or extraverted IN SUPPOSITION. But an ISFJ can more more extraverted than an ENTP. I really see myself as more introverted than most people.


----------



## Davidkal

Kaioken said:


> Oh yes we do, no question about that ^^
> 
> Most introverted : INT*
> Most extraverted : ES*P
> 
> Some types are equally Introverted or extraverted IN SUPPOSITION. But an ISFJ can more more extraverted than an ENTP. I really see myself as more introverted than most people.


My best friend for 6 years was an ENTP and even though he was clearly more open,loud and sociable than me ,he was definitely not that much of a "people person" most of the times.. I believe that N combined with T make people appear more introverted generally.


----------



## Kaioken

Davidkal said:


> My best friend for 6 years was an ENTP and even though he was clearly more open,loud and sociable than me ,he was definitely not that much of a "people person" most of the times.. I believe that N combined with T make people appear more introverted generally.


Yes, no NT type is really extraverted. But for example, some ENTJ can be closer to ESTJ while another ENTJ is closer to INTJ so it can vary, it can also apply to ENTPs. Intuitives are generally more introverted than S ensors


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ESFJ>ESFP>ENFJ>ENFP>ESTP>ENTP>ESTJ>ENTJ>ISFJ>ISFP>INFJ>INFP>ISTP>ISTJ>INTP>INTJ

More or less that.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Enneagram would be something like 2>7>3>6>=<8>1>9>4>5


----------



## faithhealing

I'm pretty sure I'm an ENFP. I'm like an extroverted introvert. I do have days where I'm very sociable though! If you actually manage to drag me out of my house (I'm so lazy) then I can be the life of the party some days.

My INFP sister is a total introvert. She seems to hate being around people despite how sweet and gentle she is. INTJs are not nearly as introverted as people make them out to be from what I've seen. They like to have a chosen few around them a lot of the time, but they are more naturally withdrawn. I would not call my INTJ friend outgoing in any capacity really. The most extroverted people I know are ESTJ and ESFJ. My ESFP friend is so good at making new friends, it blows me away sometimes.


----------



## jcal

Aluminum Frost said:


> ESFJ>ESFP>ENFJ>ENFP>ESTP>ENTP>ESTJ>ENTJ>ISFJ>ISFP>INFJ>INFP>ISTP>*ISTJ*>INTP>INTJ
> 
> More or less that.





Aluminum Frost said:


> Enneagram would be something like 2>7>3>6>=<8>1>9>4>_*5*_


I'm doomed!!! :dry::tongue:

I don't disagree that the natural tendencies for both ISTJ and E5 would put them there... but in my experience it's more about lack of motivation to socialize than it is a fear of socializing, as is often characterized. I also think that ISTJs will, more than other introverted types, push themselves through that innate lack of motivation and do "social things" when they feel a duty or obligation to do so... for work, for their family, etc... that we wouldn't do just for ourselves.


----------



## Bidion

PulpFictionFan said:


> Now this question can have many, many answers to it. Any MBTI type that has a high Extraversion score could be the "most extroverted type". Or a type with a high Introversion score could be the "most introverted" type. My guess on this from my life experiences would be:
> 
> Most Extroverted: ESFP
> 
> Most Introverted: INTJs or ISTPs
> 
> Every single ESFP I've met is an attention whore and a people person in the extreme. I have rarely found a time when ESFPs are by themselves, they're always surrounded by their cliques that they spend time with. They're always starting up conversations with others, telling jokes or funny stories, or finding a way to capture and keep people's attention. It's like being in the spotlight is their fuel to keep on going or something!
> 
> The INTJs and ISTPs are the types that can really be lone wolfs. Unlike ISTJs, INFPs, ISFJs, INFJs, or ISFPs, these two types aforementioned can be your typical hardasses that really don't care about being around people. They can be the types that "work alone" or get so enthralled in their studying, mechanic work, or plans that they forget those around them or even have quite the apathy towards people. Especially high T scores in INTJs and ISTPs, coupled with if they have strong I scores can lead these people to really give a fuck whether they're liked or not so they can end up as being quite disliked by their peers. "Who cares what people think of me?" could be their thoughts about people, thus they don't break their backs for others or makes Naturally then, due to these circumstances, these types can quite introverted.


wouldn’t the - IDGAF what people think - attitude make them the least introverted of the introverts? Saying it as it is and disregarding the feelings of others, in my opinion are very extroverted traits of a personality.


----------

